

You complain about Android Fragmentation? - Navarr
http://tech.navarr.me/2012/06/and-you-complain-about-android-fragmentation.html

======
shadesandcolour
Hang on, you're telling me that you installed a new beta version of the
operating system, went into an app that you develop that uses part of the SDK
that was totally and completely revamped and updated today, and it didn't
work?!

Pardon my french, but does a bear ____in the woods?

Of course it isn't going to work right out of the box, that's why you're the
developer and this is a beta.

Android may be designed to work in a way so that hardware and software
versions don't matter, but it doesn't always and it doesn't always do it out
of the box either.

~~~
Navarr
Yes, well, at least in Android backwards compatibility means something.

